# Sea Scouts or Sea Rangers?



## ninabaker

Was anyone on SN in either the Sea Scouts or the Sea Rangers before they went to sea professionally?

I was a Sea Ranger for 4 years (1968-72 in SRS Drake, Westminster) before I became a deck cadet. 

The Sea Rangers were originally part of the Girl Guides but they split off and continue to operate in the south of England only as a freestanding youth organisation for girls. The Sea Scouts of course continue to operate all over the UK and are mixed nowadays.

It was a great preparation in the practical boatwork before I went to sea. Happy days.


----------



## Dickyboy

I was in the Sea Scouts. 1st Brighstone (IOW) And the Senior Scouts in Totland (IOW). I left the movement when I went to sea. Deep Sea Scouts seemed to be Officers, and I went to sea as a deck boy. Great time in the Scouts though, and it stood me in good stead when I did go to sea. I can't say that it was the Scouts that lead me to a life at sea, that was more to do with escaping a mundane life I think.
It was a bit of a culture shock to find that not everyone at sea had the same or similar attitudes to those in the Scouts. It's when I entered the real world.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Never heard of Sea Rangers. In Bermuda we had Sea Scouts and Sea Cadets. I was a Sea Cadet from 1966 to 1970 when I went to sea as a Navigating cadet. In Bermuda we had three Sea cadet Units, T.S. BERMUDA, T.S. VENTURE and T.S. ADMIRAL SOMERS. Great basic training in many respects. I could splice and I knew basic ropework. I knew sharp end ffrom blunt end etc. In the cadets I went from Ordinary Seaman to Petty Officer so at least I had a good idea of various ranks and what it all meant. The marching and parade ground drill was of little use other than an understanding of on board discipline. While in the cadets I did spend three weeks on board FRANCONIA as a Deck Boy and the following year sailed in the old QUEEN ELIZABETH for two transatlantic crossings. How many people around today can claim to have holystoned the Boat deck of Queen Elizabeth!!!!

The only drawback with T.S. BERMUDA was our CO... Commanding Officer.... he was not a Naval Officer but a Royal Marine so we marched like 'sojers' instead of sailors!

My time in the Sea Cadets was invaluable. It gave me a serious head start when I went to sea as a Nav Cadet.

One final comment. When I was preparing to go to sea with J&J Denholm I had an interview wth Resident Naval Officer, Bermuda, Commander Andre Boyd RN. He tried to put me off joining the Merch. "Not much of a social life in the Merchant Navy!" Thank heaven I was smart enought not to fall for that one! 

Stephen


----------



## Dickyboy

Stephen...
I was on the Franconia in 1967 as an EDH, and had the pleasant job of taking some Bermudan cadets on trips ashore in NY. I used to take them up the Empire State Building, down Broadway and that sort of thing. I wonder if you were one of them?


----------



## Ron Stringer

My wife was a Sea Ranger (in Manchester) in the 1950s and will wax lyrical about it at every opportunity. The boating on the Leeds-Liverpool canal... The high light of her time in the Sea Rangers was a week spent on a former MTB in the Dart at Dartmouth. Rowing ashore to get the milk... Princess Elizabeth had also spent time on the same MTB, so there!

My wife never went to sea, becoming a nurse instead, but maintained her interests in the Girl Guide movement and, later in life, was a Brown Owl with the Brownies. She was invited to be a Girl Guide Commissioner but that opportunity had to be declined because of a change of job with greater work commitments. 

But her memories of the Sea Rangers and the MTB remain (as do some friendships that she made there).


----------



## Erimus

...........and I was an Air Scout...as I hoped to go into the RAF on conscription, but National Service finished too early for me.........so I went into Shipping instead......

geoff


----------



## Split

Dickyboy said:


> I was in the Sea Scouts. 1st Brighstone (IOW) And the Senior Scouts in Totland (IOW). I left the movement when I went to sea. Deep Sea Scouts seemed to be Officers, and I went to sea as a deck boy. Great time in the Scouts though, and it stood me in good stead when I did go to sea. I can't say that it was the Scouts that lead me to a life at sea, that was more to do with escaping a mundane life I think.
> It was a bit of a culture shock to find that not everyone at sea had the same or similar attitudes to those in the Scouts. It's when I entered the real world.


I was in the 10th Hampstead. Then I went to London Nautical School before going to sea. I had a good time but I left, in the end, because I was required to go around knocking on doors and selling tickets for a
concert. Did not like doing that and I left.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Dickyboy said:


> Stephen...
> I was on the Franconia in 1967 as an EDH, and had the pleasant job of taking some Bermudan cadets on trips ashore in NY. I used to take them up the Empire State Building, down Broadway and that sort of thing. I wonder if you were one of them?


Could well have been! I was on for three weeks. Bermuda NY, five day alongside then sailed for Quebec, Montreal, Prince Edward I, Boston and Bermuda... July 1967.

I remember the following....

Captain Smith
Staff Captain Lee
Bosun Tom King
Lamps Pat Conolly
AB Sandy Dewar
Deck Boys: Eddy Twist, Tim ????, Les???? and one other.

Sandy Dewar I knew from 1964 when he was in Bermuda in the tug MARINIA and he then went to QUEEN OF BERMUDA then FRANC. he loaned me a jumper when we had cold temps heading down the St Lawrence. I went up to the bridge to polish the brass wearing Furness Bermuda Line jumper. The Second Mate almost had fit. I was sent down to storekeeper and was given a brand new Cunard jumper.

Any memories? My trip was in July.

Stephen


----------



## kevjacko

I was in the Sea Scouts 3rd Tyne. Our Hut was at Scotswood up here in Newcastle. I loved it and ended up with my Chief Scouts award which was given out at a ceremony at Newcastle Guild Hall.

Many years later my Dad was invited as guest of honour to the Whitley Bay Gang show (he was in Tynemouth Sea Scouts as a youngster) and one of the dignatries he met said to me "good grief, the last time I saw you was probably 30 year ago when you got your Chief Scout award". Now that did make me feel my age.
It was a great grounding doing the Sea Scouts, we were loosely connected to The Red Seal Rescue unit based at Wallsend so spent a bit of time mucking about there. One of our strengths was the amount of sailing we did, Bob Armstrong our Scout Leader was a very keen sailor and we sailed most weekends. I was working towards my RYA but the intervention of going to sea for a living prevented me getting the sailing time in.
We were also Admiralty recogognized and I think we were the nigh on the last troop to have that badge of recognition in the North East. I remember the Admiralty visits and the painstaking preperation to be up to standard.
I'd love to hear from anyone that was connected to the 3rd Tyne and remembers me. I've completely lost touch with all those from back then.


----------



## Dickyboy

Stephen J. Card said:


> Could well have been! I was on for three weeks. Bermuda NY, five day alongside then sailed for Quebec, Montreal, Prince Edward I, Boston and Bermuda... July 1967.
> 
> I remember the following....
> 
> Captain Smith
> Staff Captain Lee
> Bosun Tom King
> Lamps Pat Conolly
> AB Sandy Dewar
> Deck Boys: Eddy Twist, Tim ????, Les???? and one other.
> 
> Sandy Dewar I knew from 1964 when he was in Bermuda in the tug MARINIA and he then went to QUEEN OF BERMUDA then FRANC. he loaned me a jumper when we had cold temps heading down the St Lawrence. I went up to the bridge to polish the brass wearing Furness Bermuda Line jumper. The Second Mate almost had fit. I was sent down to storekeeper and was given a brand new Cunard jumper.
> 
> Any memories? My trip was in July.
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen!
I was on the Franconia at that time. I paid off her just prior to her going up to Quebec/Expo 67. I paid off in NY and worked my passage home on the Queen Elizabeth. I can't remember what my nickname was on her, either "Slim" "Jake" or "Dick" I think.
I can imagine how the 2nd Mate reacted to seeing a FBL jumper on the bridge, NOT the done thing  I wonder if you still have the Cunard jumper, and if you do, whether it still fits? (Jester)


----------



## woodend

I was a Sea Scout with the 2nd. Wallasey (Wallasey Grammar School) and ended up as Troop Leader. That fact and the fact that I was the Cox of the school first rowing 'eight' in my last year got me my 'apprenticeship' with E.D.'s as I failed maths and science dismally in G.C.E.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

woodend said:


> I was a Sea Scout with the 2nd. Wallasey (Wallasey Grammar School) and ended up as Troop Leader. That fact and the fact that I was the Cox of the school first rowing 'eight' in my last year got me my 'apprenticeship' with E.D.'s as I failed maths and science dismally in G.C.E.


I was in the 16th Wallasey Sea Scouts. It was based in a church hall in Crescent Rd.
It was run by a seagoing captain named Metcalfe, and his wife ran the group in his absence. I remember her as a very pretty petite woman , who had all the lads in her thrall.
I joined because they had a very good football team, but it did kindle an interest in ships and the sea.
We had a couple of lifeboats berthed in 'Hot water creek', adjacent to Bidston Graving dock and during the summer months we learned how to manouvre them, and sail them up and down the West Float as far as Duke St Bridge. 
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Richard Culligan

I was in the 35th Westminster Sea Scouts 1960/61 - 1967 before I went to sea as a cadet.

Richard


----------



## Donald McGhee

I guess any youth organisation is good grounding for the reality of life as a wage earner. My youngest son reluctantly admits he was well prepared for life in the RNZN after spending 5 years in the NZ Cadet Forces (Sea Cadets) although it took a bit of "squeezing" to get him to admit it!
Unfortunately OSH and the Nana State have taken away much of the challenges now and all Cadets are wrapped in cotton wool before attempting action based activities. Great organisations, whether it was scouts, guides or cadets, rangers or whatever.


----------



## Graham Wallace

Nina,

I was a Sea Scout some time between 1950/55 ,cannot remember the name of the troop but meeting were held in Heston Middx.

We actually had a ship, an ex RN WWII MTB moored on the Thames at the Water treatment plants at Hampton. We went down there on weekends for some 'practical' nautical training, the best part was trying to padddle some home built kayaks which turned turtle at the smallest misdemeaner, much to the amusement of all watching.

Years later I looked for the MTB ,but she had gone.

Graham.


----------



## ninabaker

HI Graham,
I think there must have been a load of those old doublediagonal planked MTBs given to the youth organisations after the war. I know of other seascouts and searangers that had them too. Quite a few of course ended up as house boats also.

I hope the water coming out of the water treatment plant was cleaner than most of the Thames. I was born on one of the houseboats at Cheyne Walk (an old sailing barge) and my dad had a wee pram dinghy there to nip across the river to the pub. he told me that it was an automatic stomach pumping at Charing X hospital for anyone who fell in the river.

N


----------



## les4736

*sea scouts*

I was in the sea scouts the 56th Westminster we had a MGB moored at Lambeth bridge just in front of the 35th Westminster sea scouts RML. We sailed wailers and dinghies on the Thames against each other. we also enjoyed the company of the Westminster sea rangers it was a good insight for the Navy which I joined in 1958 as a Stoker and enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## les4736

Can anyone tell me what happened to the 35th and 56th Westminster sea scouts. I cannot find any information of what became of them.


----------



## trotterdotpom

les4736 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to the 35th and 56th Westminster sea scouts. I cannot find any information of what became of them.


A mystery of the See! (Geddit geddit?)

John T


----------



## chadburn

ninabaker said:


> HI Graham,
> I think there must have been a load of those old doublediagonal planked MTBs given to the youth organisations after the war. I know of other seascouts and searangers that had them too. Quite a few of course ended up as house boats also.
> 
> I hope the water coming out of the water treatment plant was cleaner than most of the Thames. I was born on one of the houseboats at Cheyne Walk (an old sailing barge) and my dad had a wee pram dinghy there to nip across the river to the pub. he told me that it was an automatic stomach pumping at Charing X hospital for anyone who fell in the river.
> 
> N


There was after the War a large number of Fairmile D's laid up in Reserve at numerous Port's and Boatyard's these usually had their Engine's removed and were either transferred to other Navies, sold to Private Owner's or mostly loaned to Sea Cadet Unit's around G.B. It was found that they suffered badly from dry rot in the following year's and they were re-called to have their metal fitting's removed and the Hull's either chopped up or burnt. If you wanted to by a large boat to either cruise on or as a live aboard the Fairmile B was the better choice. 12 Fairmile D's were "lost" by the RN whilst being towed from Malta Reserve Stock's to the Suez Canal, one of the vessel's involved in the Tow was HMS Chequer's although I am not sure as to whether the D of E was onboard as her Jimmy.(Whaaa)


----------



## ninabaker

les4736 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to the 35th and 56th Westminster sea scouts. I cannot find any information of what became of them.


I will make enquiries. My old skipper (Vera Corner Halligan) is still in contact with loads of folks and she will know if anyone does. I am also in touch with Mike Nadin of those parts and he maintains contact with loads of seascouts and searangers of yesteryear.


----------



## ninabaker

les4736 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to the 35th and 56th Westminster sea scouts. I cannot find any information of what became of them.


I have now heard back from Mike Nadin. He says:" The 35th amalgamated with the 15th Westminster in the 70s and died away in the 80s. Many of its members are still in touch and the old Rover crew still meet three times a year for lunch. There have been a couple of reunions over 10 years ago now. I am in contact with a 56th member, he emailed me only last week out of the blue."

If you, or anyone else on this forum want to make contact with Mike Nadin, send me a private message and I can let you have his email off-forum.


----------



## les4736

ninabaker said:


> I will make enquiries. My old skipper (Vera Corner Halligan) is still in contact with loads of folks and she will know if anyone does. I am also in touch with Mike Nadin of those parts and he maintains contact with loads of seascouts and searangers of yesteryear.


I have been in touch with Mike and Val and should be meeting them in My. I know them from the days when I was in the 56th. I lost all contact with every one when I joined the Royal Navy in 1958, at last I have found someone from the good old days. If you do hear anything please let me know.


----------



## Graham Wallace

Nina,

I have a couple of BP Apprentices Newsletters ( not full copies) #15 and #16 ,February and November 1959. 

There is a section in both about BP Deep Sea Scouts and in the latter copy around 50 are listed, from Chief Officer to Third Officer/Junior Engineer ,38 Navigating Apprentices and two Engineering Apprentices. Odd thing is I know one of the EA's very well we still correspond yearly and sailed on the Justice in 1959/60. I had completely forgotten he was a Deep Sea Scout though have no memories of any scouting activities on the Justice. 

Looking through the list of Navigating Apprentices I sailed with one on the Empress 1958/59 and he was at one time on Shipsnostalgia and have been in touch with quite a few of them over the last 14 years, deep sea scouts never came up in any conversations

Back to the MTB's I do now remember the diagonal plywood hull planking, a most unusual sight those days.

Graham


----------



## ninabaker

Graham Wallace said:


> Nina,
> 
> I have a couple of BP Apprentices Newsletters ( not full copies) #15 and #16 ,February and November 1959.
> 
> There is a section in both about BP Deep Sea Scouts and in the latter copy around 50 are listed, from Chief Officer to Third Officer/Junior Engineer ,38 Navigating Apprentices and two Engineering Apprentices. Odd thing is I know one of the EA's very well we still correspond yearly and sailed on the Justice in 1959/60. I had completely forgotten he was a Deep Sea Scout though have no memories of any scouting activities on the Justice.
> 
> Looking through the list of Navigating Apprentices I sailed with one on the Empress 1958/59 and he was at one time on Shipsnostalgia and have been in touch with quite a few of them over the last 14 years, deep sea scouts never came up in any conversations
> 
> Back to the MTB's I do now remember the diagonal plywood hull planking, a most unusual sight those days.
> 
> Graham


Of course in the 70s when I went to sea, girls couldnt be deepsea scouts but I bullied Scout HQ into giving me the global port contacts list and I did in fact meet up with adults in scouting in NZ and South Africa and it was really worthwhile. More recently I did join the retired arm of todays deepseascouts but wasnt very active as everything happened too far away to be useful to me.


----------



## ninabaker

les4736 said:


> I have been in touch with Mike and Val and should be meeting them in My. I know them from the days when I was in the 56th. I lost all contact with every one when I joined the Royal Navy in 1958, at last I have found someone from the good old days. If you do hear anything please let me know.


*Further info about the 35th and 56th Westminster Sea Scouts.* 

Most of those with whom my old searanger skipper (Vera C-H) is in contact did not go into either the Merchant or Royal Navy.
Several, alas, have died, such as Denis Besant, who was one time Group Scout Leader of the 35th. He was unusual in joining the ranks and becoming an officer during National Service. Vera recently met up with Peter Gately who did long service in the RN and would contact anyone who knew him.

For the records the Sea Rangers had an MTB (no. 630) which was moored on the River dart at Dartmouth and on which the Quen (Princess Elizabeth) and Princess Margaret enjoyed some of their sea-rangering time.

Mike Nadin was at the London Nautical School with Ted Treacher who now lives in Vancouver and I understand is very ill.

Whilst the Sea Rangers and Sea Scouts continue to flourish, SRS Drake, 35th and 56th Westminster seascout groups are all now closed.


----------



## Richard Culligan

I remember Peter Gately - I have a photo of him sailing on Decoy Broad at a summer camp. When we (35th) had the HQ over the swimming pool in Victoria Street I there was another leader with the surname of 'Best' but I can't remember his christian name.

I also have an old photo of some of us at Scout HQ in London with Stan Pink (who I belive went into the marines) and Bruce Finlayson (not sure if I spelt it right).


----------



## les4736

Can anyone tell me were I can find Ian Allan a member of the 35th Westminster sea scouts from the 50s


----------



## Richard Culligan

les4736 said:


> Can anyone tell me were I can find Ian Allan a member of the 35th Westminster sea scouts from the 50s


It was before my time but have made some enquiries and will let you know outcome.


----------



## les4736

Thank you any information would be great as I have been looking for him for the past 40 years.


----------



## Richard Culligan

les4736 said:


> Thank you any information would be great as I have been looking for him for the past 40 years.


I had e-mailed someone (Mike Nadin) who, when he responded, said that he had meet with an old friend of Ian's whose name was Les! I then remembered your 'logon' and now wonder are you 'one and the same'? If so then regret have not be able to assist. 

But a year ago I did have a similar situation in that in my late Father's (ex Army) effects I found some original (WW2) medals belonging to another soldier. I managed to have some success via some army forums (where I was allowed to register as non-army). Have you tried any RAF forums I see there are some about on the web?

Once again sorry not able to assist.

Regards

Richard


----------



## marinemec2004

*Sea Cadets!*



ninabaker said:


> Was anyone on SN in either the Sea Scouts or the Sea Rangers before they went to sea professionally?
> 
> I was a Sea Ranger for 4 years (1968-72 in SRS Drake, Westminster) before I became a deck cadet.
> 
> The Sea Rangers were originally part of the Girl Guides but they split off and continue to operate in the south of England only as a freestanding youth organisation for girls. The Sea Scouts of course continue to operate all over the UK and are mixed nowadays.
> 
> It was a great preparation in the practical boatwork before I went to sea. Happy days.


I did 3 years in the Sea Cadets, and it stood me in good stead for when I joined the Royal Navy!
Always remember in basic training ( HMS Raleigh) our instructor picked up a sailors collar and asked us all if anyone knew how to put one on. Of course I knew, so I wa simmediately made the class leader!


----------



## les4736

Yes I am the Les that Mike Nadin spoke about, Ian and I were mates for years until I joined the RN and Ian in the RAF.
Thanks anyway
Regards Les


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Pre-Sea Volunteer Corps.....*

In my part of the world in the early 50s there were no Sea Scouts or Sea Rangers, just the good old Sea Cadet Corps which met twice a week in the harbour area in a former military barracks and had a sea-going motor launch and a couple of pulling boats (whalers and dhories).

I left the Boy Scouts because I was interested in a sea-going career (I was 12!) and spent four glorious years with the SCC rising to the giddy rating of Quartermaster Leading Seaman and being part of the Queen's Guard at Hollyrood House in 1953 with a couple of trips to London and Pompey on courses: gunnery at Whale Island and Q/M on HMS "Jamaica". Even attended the Spithead Review aboard HMS "Wakefull"

It was a great experience and prepared me absolutely for a career at sea. In fact when I obtained my Second Mate's I received the Ship's Society (?) binoculars at a very pleasant parade at the Ayr Mountbatten Sea Cadet Corps which was one of the hightlights of my early seafaring career.


----------



## Richard Culligan

les4736 said:


> Yes I am the Les that Mike Nadin spoke about, Ian and I were mates for years until I joined the RN and Ian in the RAF.
> Thanks anyway
> Regards Les


Hi Les I know how frustrating it can be as I have been searching for my paternal grandfather for many years. Despite having access to various genealogy websites my family have had no success although it has not been aided by the fact that my father was christened with a different surname to that he was born with!.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Pobydd

I was a Sea Scout with the 1st Barmouth Troop from about 1962 until I joined BP as a Navigating Apprentice in 1965. The troop leader was an ex-RN gunnery petty officer who gave us a good grounding in seamanship and boat handling all of which stood me in good stead when I joined the Merch. I wouldn't have missed my time as a Scout for anything!

Richard R617629


----------



## Steve Oatey

Sea Scouts, late 60's.


----------



## spongebob

My father was a Boy Scout in the Manor Park St Mary's troop in London. This was the same troop that WW1 Victoria Cross winner seaman Boy Jack Cornwell belonged to. Dad was almost two years younger but often told me the story of JC when I was young and the lad became my hero when I found an account of his bravery and a war artist's painting of Jack at his post in Arthur Mee's Children's encyclopaedia .
I longed to join a scout troop in NZ but was unable to do so until we left the isolation of the country and came to live in Auckland at age 13. Meantime Dad bought me a copy of English publication "How and Why for sea scouts" , for my 10th birthday , an odd publication to find in print staved bookshops in NZ during WW2.
My mates, my younger brother and I poured over the contents and 
soon learnt to tie most of the knots, got some roughly right semaphore messages to one another across a big paddock and made progress with the Morse code by using torchlight
The other fascination came from the chapter explaining how to sail a small boat to windward, a frustrating discovery when you had no boat and the only water was the swimming hole that we had made by damming up the local creek or the seasonal flood waters in the paddocks. I eventually became a second class scout with the Devonport Auckland troop and with a few badges before becoming distracted to other areas of youth activities.
I recall Dad saying that some of the Ranger Scouts from the Manor Park troop went with Captain Scott to the South Pole on his ill fated voyage and when they arrived back in England they lectured several scout groups about their adventures.

Bob




I


----------



## mariner1945

I too joined both the Sea Scouts and the Sea Cadets whilst still a young teenager. Left the scouts to go to the cadets. I lived in Wandsworth - the borough, not the prison  Was in Putney Sea Cadets TS Beverly if memory serves and we had a WW2 MTB to work with also !
Had some great times in the Sea Cadets - actually got HMS Ganges (seaman's course) and also down to Plymouth (or maybe Portsmouth) to do a PTI course in the Barracks. Had a great time and mixed with real navy full timers.
From the Sea cadets I went to sea as an engineering cadet with a major company and eventually become C/E at 31 years of age. I emigrated to Canada in 1976 and retired from sailing on ships in 1999 and completely retired in 2005.
The sea scouts and sea cadets played a major role in my early life and if the truth be known, probably stopped me from getting into trouble with the authorities.

Cheers


----------



## Donald McGhee

Alistair Macnab said:


> In my part of the world in the early 50s there were no Sea Scouts or Sea Rangers, just the good old Sea Cadet Corps which met twice a week in the harbour area in a former military barracks and had a sea-going motor launch and a couple of pulling boats (whalers and dhories).
> 
> I left the Boy Scouts because I was interested in a sea-going career (I was 12!) and spent four glorious years with the SCC rising to the giddy rating of Quartermaster Leading Seaman and being part of the Queen's Guard at Hollyrood House in 1953 with a couple of trips to London and Pompey on courses: gunnery at Whale Island and Q/M on HMS "Jamaica". Even attended the Spithead Review aboard HMS "Wakefull"
> 
> It was a great experience and prepared me absolutely for a career at sea. In fact when I obtained my Second Mate's I received the Ship's Society (?) binoculars at a very pleasant parade at the Ayr Mountbatten Sea Cadet Corps which was one of the hightlights of my early seafaring career.


Couldn't agree more . The SCC was a fine organisation, but sadly here in NZ it is the least represented of the 3 corps, due in some part to the removal of NZ Defence Force support in the funding area. Also the over the top absurdity of Safety/Health regs have taken away the adventure and challenge of many activities, to take the cadets sailing you need to spend as much time filling in forms regarding what to do in case of this that or the other! 
I spent 14 years as a Cadet Force Officer, retiring as a Lt.Cdr in 2000. We had the best of the days and my son sailed into the RNZN very well prepared for navy life.
I think technlogy and computers etc, etc have softened our youth, who show little desire to participate in any non sporting activities.


----------



## Freo

Spent a few years in the sea cadets in Cape Town in the late 50's early 60's. We were based in a stone frigate in Cape Town docks. Used to do a lot of sailing in whalers, using the indoor shooting range, 4'' gun practice and all the usual navy drills etc. Also went on an annual trip to the Navy training base at Saldhana Bay, which was good fun. Stood me in good stead when I had to do my National service, which I elected to do in the Navy, as I knew that I was going to go into the MN eventually.


----------



## Donald McGhee

Re my post #40 regarding youth. This is not correct, as many youth do participate in sport, but there seems to be a lack of any desire to engage in sporting alternatives.
Not that long ago Cadets/Scouts/Rangers etc filled that need, but seem to have fallen by the wayside.


----------



## eddie81

*3rd tyne sea scouts*

I remember this well I was active with 3rd tyne sea scouts from 1944-54 travelling to Sweden on The Henry Frederick Swan in 1950 which I have been to see while being renovated in south shields and hopefully to be re-launched spring 2017


kevjacko said:


> I was in the Sea Scouts 3rd Tyne. Our Hut was at Scotswood up here in Newcastle. I loved it and ended up with my Chief Scouts award which was given out at a ceremony at Newcastle Guild Hall.
> 
> Many years later my Dad was invited as guest of honour to the Whitley Bay Gang show (he was in Tynemouth Sea Scouts as a youngster) and one of the dignatries he met said to me "good grief, the last time I saw you was probably 30 year ago when you got your Chief Scout award". Now that did make me feel my age.
> It was a great grounding doing the Sea Scouts, we were loosely connected to The Red Seal Rescue unit based at Wallsend so spent a bit of time mucking about there. One of our strengths was the amount of sailing we did, Bob Armstrong our Scout Leader was a very keen sailor and we sailed most weekends. I was working towards my RYA but the intervention of going to sea for a living prevented me getting the sailing time in.
> We were also Admiralty recogognized and I think we were the nigh on the last troop to have that badge of recognition in the North East. I remember the Admiralty visits and the painstaking preperation to be up to standard.
> I'd love to hear from anyone that was connected to the 3rd Tyne and remembers me. I've completely lost touch with all those from back then.


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*



eddie81 said:


> I remember this well I was active with 3rd tyne sea scouts from 1944-54 travelling to Sweden on The Henry Frederick Swan in 1950 which I have been to see while being renovated in south shields and hopefully to be re-launched spring 2017


Eddie,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey!
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## J R FULTON

I was a Member Of The 63rd Sunderland Sea Scouts, We were Admiralty reconised just after the war we were given a 27 foot whaler which we sailed and also rowed up the river wrear a good time was had by all, I was in the scouts for over 10 years then joined the MN as a junior engineer, ending up as Chief Engineer I retired after forty years at sea, great times, I have many fond memories.


----------



## Bill.B

Was in the 9th Ipswich Sea scouts in the 60s. Learned to row and sail in Martlesham creek and the River Deben. All down hill from there and still going downhill now. Decoy broad stirs up some memories of summer camp at Woodbastwick Norfolk. We terrorized the broads for a week supplied the mossies with all the blood they could ever want and had a great time. A few regattas at HMS Ganges. Those whalers were fun to row even though the oars were like telegraph poles. I really enjoyed it as it was the only way I could get afloat. Eventually left and joined the Orwell canoe club and spent the next 6 years mainly under water.


----------



## noelmavisk

Circa 1946-48 I was in the 1st. Tyne Sea Scout Troop headquartered in Newcastle upon Tyne in an old pub called the George & Dragon located on the Forth Banks. The Troop had a second facility at Blyth in an old Ice House where we would spend weekends.
An uncle of mine got me to join, he had been in the troop when he was a lad.
The scoutmaster was a retired Royal Navy Commander called S.D.Newton but was known as 'Uncle', and was a bank manager. He owned a 55 foot Yawl named 'Gladwyena' and month long cruises to Scotland were usually taken in the summer. The Troop also had a whaler, couple of rowboats, and other bits & bobs.
Uncle had a reputation for using a cane on the boys who breached the rules(I know I got plenty of strokes).
It was during my time in the sea scout that I grew to love the sea & ships and it was responsible for my decision to go to sea, and responsible for my long career at sea, and in yacht building.


----------



## Forbes1922

*Sea Cadets?*

I was lucky enough in 1958 at the age of 14 ,to Join the Royal Naval Air cadets at H.M.S Sanderling, Abbotsinch. (now Glasgow Airport)
It was a Fleet air arm base then,our watch was H.M.S Ark royal, Still have my base card.
During the summer holidays we were taken up to Faslane to a Submarine depot Ship. HMS Adamant.We were also allowed on Board H.M.S Duke of York which was lying up , waiting to be scrapped. a mighty ship indeed.
There are some photos of us all in the Scottish Daily Record , of the cadets ,on the day when Lord Mountbatten came to visit the base.
I piped him on board,(Our Hut !!!!) was classed as our ship.Still got the bosun's whistle.
Great Days, Even remember going round the ship builders in Paisley,from what I remember they only built coasters 
We had days out on the rifle range.Ican't imaging H&S nowadays allowing kids to fire 303's
All run by a Sub Lt Huck and the Ab'S on the base.
I unfortunately didn't get to join the RAF eyes weren't good enough so joined the MN ,


----------



## eddie81

this brings back memories, I served on HMS Adamant stationed at Isle of Bute mid 1956 before moving onto the reserve fleet at Portsmouth.


----------



## Split

ninabaker said:


> Was anyone on SN in either the Sea Scouts or the Sea Rangers before they went to sea professionally?
> 
> I was a Sea Ranger for 4 years (1968-72 in SRS Drake, Westminster) before I became a deck cadet.
> 
> The Sea Rangers were originally part of the Girl Guides but they split off and continue to operate in the south of England only as a freestanding youth organisation for girls. The Sea Scouts of course continue to operate all over the UK and are mixed nowadays.
> 
> It was a great preparation in the practical boatwork before I went to sea. Happy days.


10th Hampstead. I learned to scull and row on the Thames at Kingston. I, also, became a swimmer (never very good, though). I learned to sail on the Norfolk Broads. Great days.


----------



## Graham Wallace

Split said:


> 10th Hampstead. I learned to scull and row on the Thames at Kingston. I, also, became a swimmer (never very good, though). I learned to sail on the Norfolk Broads. Great days.


Split,

You learned to skull and row with the Scouts or a rowing club? That's my neck of the woods but a little more upstream, Surbiton to Shepperton/Sunbury.
My mother used to row out of Kingston mid 1920's renting a skiff with irons and canvas with 4 ladies for weekends, only wish I could remember the boatyard. Just found a River Thames book (1954) all Kingston boatyards, Burgoines, Moulds, Emms,Turk and Sons.

Whole family was rowing mad, father , mother, sister, BIL, not me seen too many bloody & blistered hands.

Graham


----------



## Nigel Smith

Pobydd said:


> I was a Sea Scout with the 1st Barmouth Troop from about 1962 until I joined BP as a Navigating Apprentice in 1965. The troop leader was an ex-RN gunnery petty officer who gave us a good grounding in seamanship and boat handling all of which stood me in good stead when I joined the Merch. I wouldn't have missed my time as a Scout for anything!
> 
> Richard R617629


----------



## Nigel Smith

Noticed that you were in 1st. Barmouth Sea Scouts from 1962. I was one of the original group that were got together by Skip in the old school building, there was only a small number, about 8 I think. I think I remember a Richard that was learning to play the accordion. I came from having been in the Barmouth cubs snd lived in lO" mine sweeper that visited Barmouth? I also remember the current sweeping us under Barmouth bridge and Skip having to tow us back to the harbour, and the great camp site we had near Dolgellau. I was at harlech school until 1965 when we moved away to Yorkshire
Nigel Smith


----------

